# Do I Have Z-Link Suspension?



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Yes 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yup Z link alright


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Zeee!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)




----------

